# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Dy fjalë për jetën tuaj!

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Nga njehere njeriu ndjen nevojen te flas per veten e tij, per jeten e tij dhe per qellimet e tij. Mendova se do ishte mire te lexojme per jeten e te tjerve, se mbase mesojme ndonje gje te re qe ne jeten tone nuk e kemi pervuajtur. Ju ftoje gjithe anetareve ne qoftese mundeni te pershkruani me pak llafe gjene me te shtrenjte qe keni, jeten tuaj.
Jeta ime..
Nje jete e vuajtur me mundime, nga njehere ndjehem qe pak jane ata qe kam dashur dhe me kane dashur. Sidoqofte kete jete nuk do e ndroja me asnjegje tjeter.
falemiNDERit

----------


## s0ni

Jeta ime
Koha kalon shume shpejt.  Mesimet te shumnta gjumi i pakte.
Jane shume ato qe me duan dhe i dua dhe deshiroj gjithmone te jetoj afer tyre.

----------


## Mina

Jeta ime?! E kam dashur me pak se c'duhet. Jeta eshte me e shtrenjta gje qe duhet menaxhuar mire, ne te kundert vetem pretendon se jeton.

----------


## Flava

Jeta ime...e thjeshte dhe e komplikuar, e merzitshme dhe e bukur. Por perseri e dua shum

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

E thjeshte edhe e vecante ne menyren e vete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Klaudia_20

Jeta...si nje liber me shume flete,me shume historira..po pasi e lexon cdo faqe(e bukur,e merzitshme,mahnitse,e trishtueshme)kalon tek faqja tjeter..

----------


## DARDANI_Dr

Jeta !!!!!!!!!! duhete ta duashe ashtu sikut te urreshe vdekjen .
Te gjithat me duket se i kam perjetuar te veshtira pdhe te bukura po thjehte eshte roman qe dote ska perfundime po e bukur
jetoje qdo qaste te jetes...............................

----------


## Io_e_Te

Jeta...seshte asgje dhe vlen me shume se cdo gje!!!
E dua keshtu sic eshte!e trishtuar, e lumtur, e qeshur e perlotur...
Keshtu jane "te gjitha jetet"...

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Mendoj qe po te me jepej mundesia ta jetoja edhe njehere jeten time, une do beja po te njejtat gjera qe kam bere.
      Jo se une kam pasur jeten me te bukur dhe perfekte, por sepse une jam keshtu dhe keshtu di te jetoj......

----------


## Living in Vain

Gjeja e fundit per te cilen dua te flas.

Kur te shuhen te gjitha temat e tjera do i them dhe 2 fjale per Timen.

----------


## Enkela B.

jeta ime
plot caste te bukura dhe caste vuajteje
mundohem te mos mendoj per vuajtjet dhe mundohem te eci perpara, dhe ta pres jeten ashtu sic vjen.

nuk bej plane se kurre nuk me dalin, vetem rafsha e mos u vrafsha..

----------


## LediAA

.... nje lemsh i gjalle, qe s'di si do i jap rrugzgjidhje....

....por prape jeta vazhdon dhe jam optimiste !!!

----------


## Kryeplaku

"lemsh i gjalle" krahasim i cuditshem.

----------


## La_Lune

jeta ime eshte mix .........
koha ime elire me kalon duke luajtur basket ose duke lexuar a duke dale per kafe........etj
mesoj dhe une por nuk i kushtoj shume rendesi

nejse thuaj jeta eshte e bukur dhe duhet ta marresh ashtu si te vjen byeeeeeeee

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Jeta ime si ajo dita e këndshme që fillon me rezatim diellor që në mëngjes. Por, ja ashtu papritur në atë rrezatim verbues shfaqet ajo reja e zezë, si rrebesh i verës , mbulon gjithçka , por përsëri largohet, dhe ja qielli pastrohet , blusohet si më parë e pret diell që të marrë vezullimin rrezatues edhe më fuqishëm se dikur.

E dashur jetë , jam unë unë që të jetoj ty , e jo ti mua. Ndaj mos u mundo të më ngërdheshësh se kam vendosur të mos e pranoj ngërdheshjen tënde. 

Elna.

----------


## LePuLuShe

e MBUSHUR ME AVENTURA DHE GJERA QE SDO E IMAGJINOJA NDONJEHERE SE DO TI BEJA  :buzeqeshje: 
E VECANTE SHUME DHE DO TE THOJA QE E KAM SHIJUAR NE CDO MOMENT SI TE KEQ ASHTU DHE TE MIRE 
100 % JETE  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Jeta ime hmmm Shikoj vetem te mirat e gjerave, mundohem te eksludoj gjerat e keqia....por fundja njerez jemi.... Te jem ne krahe te nje personi qe nuk perballon dote nje situat....dhe dashuroj vajezn e endrave te mija gjithmon...  :shkelje syri: 

~laterz~  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Faleminderit per pergjigjet, jane interesante , disa pesimiste dhe disa optimiste disa te dyja bashke.
Perfundimi qe del nga pergjigjet: si jeta (si e mire si e keqe) nuk ka dhe asnjeri nuk do t'a braktisi , thjesht dikush do t'a ndryshoje per me mire ose me shinjester endrat e tij.
Pres pergjigje te tjera....
falemiNDERit

----------


## don-zhuani

1)-dashuri
2)-romance

----------


## As^Dibrane

Jeta ime e her e vrullshme e her e ndalur ne vend, ne pergjithsi me nje fjal jeta ime.... me mire te mos ishte e askujt

----------

